# Seerosen für einen guten Zweck



## Annett (4. Aug. 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

heute möchten wir Euch auf eine [DLMURL="http://www.nymphaion.de/xtc/index.php/cat/c8790_Emma-und-Franziska-Weiss.html"]Aktion unseres Moderators Werner alias "Nymphaion" (klick)[/DLMURL] aufmerksam machen. 

Der Erlös aus dem Verkauf der beiden Seerosensorten soll an eine Einrichtung in Sambia gehen, in der Aids-Waisenkinder im Gartenbau unterrichtet werden, damit sie sich mit Gemüse aus dem eigenen Garten versorgen können.
Dort kann man, im Gegensatz zu Projekten in Europa, mit relativ wenig Geld viel bewegen.
Neben einer neuen, schönen Seerose für den Teich hat man mit dem Erwerb gleich noch etwas Gutes getan. 
Wir finden dies eine schöne Idee!

Bei allen, die ebenfalls gern in naher oder ferner Zukunft Ihre gemeinnützigen Engagements im Forum vorstellen möchten, bitten wir jedoch um Verständnis dafür, dass es sich bei diesem Hinweis um eine Ausnahme handelt, die wir nur zugelassen haben, weil hier ein direkter Bezug zum Thema "Teich" besteht.
Wollen wir doch ein Teichforum bleiben und kein Spendenforum werden.


----------

